
Mozilla bakes ‘Have I Been Pwned’ into Firefox’s new privacy tool - sghi
https://thenextweb.com/security/2018/06/26/mozilla-bakes-have-i-been-pwned-into-firefoxs-new-privacy-tool/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395366).

